# Sunday Ride



## johan willaert (Sep 11, 2017)

A local WW2 Military Vehicle Parade and Static Show was held near our home last Sunday so we got the bikes out for a 'family ride'... My wife took the 1943 Womens' Columbia G519, my daughter the 1942 Columbia Vg296 while I rode the 1942 Huffman G519...
Had a great day...


----------

